# What to do with 4 Tempest subwoofers



## Mitchyz250f (Aug 7, 2015)

I've got 4 Tempest subwoofers in 24" dia. Sonotubes that are 34" tall. My wife says they look really nice...basement nice. They will never be allowed inside the house.

My basement is 'L' shaped. The L has one length of 40' and the other of 45'. The width of the L is a constant 17 ft. My pseudo/faux home theater is at the end of the 40ft L. There is a corner on the right side and a staircase on the other side. Far from ideal. Right now I have two subwoofers at the corners of the room beside the left and right speaker. They are sorta next to my mains. One is corner loaded and the other wall loaded for lack of a better word. Current the bass sounds best right between the two woofers

I have a Denon receiver with Audyssey. It has a setup for multiple speakers but performs a single time alignment. So where should I put my other two Tempests to get the cleanest base? Is there a formula or a way to test?


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Welcome Mitch, 

Any photos?
No, there is really no formula, but maybe just general guidelines.
What are you attempting to do, smoothen bass response over listening area, or just get more clean output? Both?
Measurements can guide you also.

cheers


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Place two in the front corners and then I would suggest starting by placing the other two (1) in the back corner of the room and (2) along the back wall so it lines up with the front one. take REW measurements and go from there.


----------



## Mitchyz250f (Aug 7, 2015)

ajinfla - See the attached pics. My primary goal is clean/smooth base. Not worried about total volume cause I thin 4 subs will get me there. When I only have one sub in the corner most thought it was loud enough. When I had two speakers (one Tempest and one small off the shelf subwoofer) the base sounded clean and crisp standing standing between the two speakers.

1st pic - Front view. I used a 'speaker location calculator' for the front speakers and thought subwoofer locations would work here too. They are 7 ft from the wall and 5 ft apart. The couch is about 15 ft from the wall. Room width at this point is 17 ft.

2nd - Rear view. 40 ft from the front wall and filled with junk and my small workshop.

3rd - Left front view. Staircase and storage under staircase storage.

4th - Left rear - Open area. 45 ft from rear left wall to rear right wall. This area is 20 ft in width.

5th - Right front. Just a wall with windows

6th - Right rear. Wall with window and junk/stuff/debris


----------



## Mitchyz250f (Aug 7, 2015)

tonyvdb - Does the second set of subs have to be the same distance form me as the front 2 subs? My Audyssey time alignment will provide a single time alignment for all the subs.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Mitchyz250f said:


> tonyvdb - Does the second set of subs have to be the same distance form me as the front 2 subs? My Audyssey time alignment will provide a single time alignment for all the subs.




You should be able to manually adjust the phase on the subs. Phase is another way to say delay. Dozing off here but I "think" if you adjust the phase on the closer subs audyssey will treat the four as one. You'll need at least an spl meter to verify though. If I follow tony correctly, I agree to get those subs in the corners even though they seem convenient as stands. Subs and mains usually respond to different placement from each other. Not because they're separate, but because of how they respond to different locations differently. Btw, luv me some sonosubs!


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I think I might try 2 setups to start. First, stack 2 subs in the front corners (so you have two 2-sub towers). Maybe start right back in the corner, and then experiment with moving them around a few feet at a time. Second, I'd try 2 in front like you have, and then the other 2 under your surround speakers. You'll have to play with the phase to get them all integrated nicely (have an assistant help you by slowly rotating the dial while you listen at your seat).

It's tough to say how subs will act in an irregular room, so trial and error is kind of the best approach. Not for your back, but for your ears.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

Gotta love a basement with a motorcycle!


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Great space for a projector / screen setup (with blackout curtains of coarse)


----------

